# Unknown Domain

## RazielFMX

I've read a few threads stating to hardcode my domain into my /etc/conf.d/net file to eliminate the unknown_domain display on boot (basically, it has <hostname>.unknown_domain).  Now, the correct domain is in fact available in /etc/resolv.conf (DNS provides the correct information).

I was wondering if there was a way for hostname --fqdn (and the /etc/issue displayed on boot) to properly display the domain in which the computer resides based on what DNS tells it without having to hardcode anything into a configuration file.

Thanks!

----------

## gerdesj

Hostname comes from /etc/conf.d/hostname

Domainname comes from /etc/resolve.  If your machine only sits on one place then that is not a problem - type it in manually.

If you use WiFi a lot then you can use /etc/conf.d/net to set the domain via:

dns_domain_SSID="some.domain"

Or you can use ARPing and configure things by detecting your gateway.

See /usr/share/doc/openrc-<version>/net.example

Cheers

Jon

----------

## JC99

If you are referring to what it says just above the login prompt then add the following in your /etc/hosts file...

```
192.168.0.1     hostname.domain.tld   hostname
```

----------

